# Sikkens Rubbol DEK or Rubbol DEK



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

*Supposed to be Sikkens Rubbol DEK or Rubbol Solid DEK* 

Hoping to get some help from some of you Sikkens users. For a solid oil I would normally use Cabot's in the past but have finally stopped using Cabot altogether. I have a solid deck to do and wanted to use the Sikkens since the last contractor was a BM user and either did the BM stain or the Sikkens. I have never used Sikkens.

The choice is between the "Rubbol DEK" which is the standard solid alkyd and the "Rubbol Solid DEK" which is a waterborne acrylic oil, I think it would be referred to as an "emulsion". This is a very expensive deck right on the ocean and I had planned on using two coats of oil. I've never used the Sikkens products so which one would give ample protection and longevity for the environment? The oil is in a Satin and the WB is listed as a low-sheen.


http://www.nam.sikkens.com/product-category3.cfm?product_category=deck


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

Well we have zero problems with Rubbol Dek and we have yet to bring in the Rubbol Solid Dek. But we also are 60 minutes from the closest sea spray....I would call Sikkens and ask for their advice. They make fantastic products and they stand behind what they sell. Good luck.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Personally I have only used the oil and its good stuff... I usually use Cabots as well and have tried Rubbol a few times and liked it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I too like Rubbol Oil :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I would like to hear what you decide Tony. I am moving away from cabots as well.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Bender said:


> I would like to hear what you decide Tony. I am moving away from cabots as well.


I'm not even sure if the local BM carries the "SOLID DEK" or if I would have to order it. I'm wondering if the waterborne emulsion is the way of the future? So, in a few years would the oil be even remotely the same product when it comes time to reseal? I like the idea of spraying a waterborne product but especially the "color retention" since this will be a tri-color deck with most being a blue/gray. It also sounds like it may be more permeable.

The "acrylic/oil formulation features *excellent penetration* and adhesion over bare and previously coated surfaces, *remarkable color retention*, *easy application and soap and water clean up.* 


*Waterborne, acrylic/oil, excellent adhesion, microporous* 


I think I will give Sikkens a call as suggested. I don't think the local BM has any idea.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, but a deck is a deck. Failure is eminent


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I have used Rubbol DEK for years
Especially as a go-to problem solver
It is excellent
I'd have to say the best

The Solid DEK is new this winter, so it's been a little too cold and too snowy for me to use it since it's come out

As per my rep, it's for those that fear the alkyd
(to which Sikkens didn't have an offering for, thus losing sales)

Based on the all the other Sikkens products I've used over the years, I would not hesitate to use Solid DEK if I needed a water-based solid deck stain


----------



## racin16car (Feb 27, 2009)

used sikkens many times with great results.....


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Slick,

I think that tells me what I need to know. I don't "need" a water-based here so I think I will stay with the tried and true.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

No prob...anytime

I probably won't try it until I _need_ a wb either


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, did this one last week. Last minute change and decided to opt out of the Sikkens. The HO made the comment that she didn't want the the same stain that was on it and when going through the old stain and paint on the shelf it looked like they may have used the Rubbol. Also, I just kept thinking that this product would no longer be available after this December and made the last minute change to go with an acrylic.

Ended up using the BM Details solid stain for the first time. I think the Sikkens would have a little more of a sheen but it turned out ok. The Details looked pretty good but I really didn't like the way it handled. I put the first coat on in the afternoon after the sun had moved off a bit with almost ideal conditions - 70 degrees with 70% humidity on a mostly cloudy day with 5 mpg wind. It leveled out nicely but seemed to want to lap on me and dry quickly making it a little difficult to control. I did finish the last few feet of the first coat around 6pm with a dry night. The sprinklers kicked in at 0530 and left wet stain on the puddles where it lifted the first coat. I know it was late but with 12hrs of dry time I would think the coating would have cured enough to be a little better with oncoming moisture. The way it stands I would say I wouldn't use it on a hot day, sunny day, or a day with the potential of moisture.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I have had lapping problems with BM stains. Seems like every time I use it too. Don't have this problem with SW or other stains.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> I have had lapping problems with BM stains. Seems like every time I use it too. Don't have this problem with SW or other stains.


Yep. I like the Woodscapes/Deckscapes as well. On this one it was necessary to use BM and I kinda wanted to try the Details with the Genex colorant. Although I am a little tired of the BM stores comparing every new product they have come out with Aura just because they are using the Genex tints. The regular BM solid acrylic stains I have had no problem with but this seemed to work much differently than the regular line.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Yah the only stain of theirs that isnt a problem for me is the solid acrylic. I don't think we have the Details yet here. Did you have to redo the areas affected by the sprinklers? Change order? I like the SW products but not confident as to their durability and longevity. When the SW store manager says they are bringing Rymar because they are not getting much life out of their products kinda makes me worried.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Yah the only stain of theirs that isnt a problem for me is the solid acrylic. I don't think we have the Details yet here. Did you have to redo the areas affected by the sprinklers? Change order? I like the SW products but not confident as to their durability and longevity. When the SW store manager says they are bringing Rymar because they are not getting much life out of their products kinda makes me worried.


The sprinklers damaged the first coat along a 3ft section so the second coat took care of it. Just seemed unrealistically susceptible to moisture.

I decided on the SW Woodscaped for the yellow beach house I did a few months back. We opted for the Woodscapes because SW offers an 8year warranty if I remember right and BM offers none. I even called the BM technical support line and there is no written warranty. It may last longer but if it does they won't put it on paper.


----------

